# dc barbecue battle



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck Brian.  I will most likely be working ALL weekend.  The price I pay for taking off last week.


----------



## Unity (Jun 22, 2007)

This week's edition of the Washington suburbs' freebie Connection Newspapers has an article about the National Barbecue Battle, featuring the Night Help and Dizzy Pig teams.






Andy Stoddard's "Demon Child."

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck Bri. Take lots of pics


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

very cool. I have never done a whole shoulder. Please take lots of pics.


----------



## Unity (Jun 22, 2007)

When Griff and I and our wives did our barbecue tour in March, I was surprised to learn that whole shoulders are the standard in Piedmont and Western North Carolina. They customarily chop the butt portion and slice the picnic portion (which I think is similar to loin in appearance, taste, and texture).   

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 22, 2007)

John, you pretty much nailed it.  While not unanimous, the whole
shoulder is sometimes pulled and sometimes sliced...the picnic 
ham is the slicing end.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds like you had fun though. Congrats on the finishes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 25, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wow.  what a weekend.  congrats to jack's old south for winning grand champion over a very vocal mason dixon swine syndicate.  we got a call for 6th place open pork and finished 13th in ribs.  i never saw how we did in shoulder but it had to have been in the top 15.
> 
> we had great weather and the crowds were huge.  all the vendors except famous dave's ran out of both pork and ribs on saturday.  i heard many crumblings of 3 hour waits for food from the spectators.
> 
> i am worn out but will get a bunch of pics posted when i can.  i got 4 hours of sleep friday night and then cook the graveyard shift on saturday getting only 3 hours of sleep.  *then last night i didn't get home until 10 pm *and had to unload, shower, etc. needless to say work sucks today.  :tired



Brian I heard last year they wouldn't let you pull your vehicles in to load up until like 8pm on Sunday.  So once you unload on Friday you're pretty much stuck there until Sunday night.  Is that still the same way??  That sucks!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats to you and Nighthelp.  MIM's are tough.  Looking forward to the pics sence I couldnt get up there this year.  It was fun last year with all of my BIL's together.


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 25, 2007)

Cool pics thanks for sharing!!

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Great pics Bri. Thanks


----------

